# Make Your Own Trailer Hook Holder



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I got tired of using RC Car fuel tubing and the cheap stuff that comes with trailer hooks from BPS, so I made my own. I purchased one of those rubber Sun Glasses Lanyards from Wally World for $1.25. I cut a small piece to fit over the trailer hook and there you have it. Cheap and cheerful and no worries. 

KSB


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Just put a dab of silicon in the eye of the hook.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Tried it a few times but the Silicone kept grinding out when I caught fish o the trailer. Had to make another move. This worked pretty good last week--caught 6-on a spinner bait. 

KSB


----------

